# Best UV Sterilizer?



## JustinKScott (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a high tech 80g heavily planted tank; which after adding my fert regime has developed pea soup. Two weeks tried daily water changed, no light, stopped ferts.. Nothing changed.

Time for a uv sterilizer. I don't want DIY or cheapies... I will pay what I have to for a machine that just works. What suggestions do you have? (Remember 80 gallons.)


Jks
---------
60g waterfall tank
80g high tech planted (2.7w/g t5ho, pressured co2, EI ferts)
90g bare-bottom Discus growth tank w/ 8 juvies
55G bare-bottom tank w/ 7" adult Discus
Angelfish breeder


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I use the 12x turbo twist 36w on my 90g and works great no leak no problem. Price is great for how much wattage u get compared to other brand of uv. I also used the 9w turbo twist for 3 years no problem just had to change bulb once a yr.


----------



## JustinKScott (Aug 1, 2011)

Why did you upgrade?


Jks
---------
60g waterfall tank
80g high tech planted (2.7w/g t5ho, pressured co2, EI ferts)
90g bare-bottom Discus growth tank w/ 8 juvies
55G bare-bottom tank w/ 7" adult Discus
Angelfish breeder


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I didnt upgrade i sold my old 90g tank with the 9w turbo twist. Now i got a full ADA 120h tank with the 12x turbo twist.


----------



## Aquaticom (Nov 24, 2009)

plus 1 on the turbotwist


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The turbotwist is the best value for small size and ease to install. Be aware that noone can give you a good idea what flow to run through the UV sterilizer. All manufacturers publish all kinds of numbers and claim 1 million % efficiency on their units. So have common sense about it. Once again - the turbotwist is the best choice if you are looking for small size unit. When you order it get a spare UV bulb too. You will save on the shipping and the time to get another one when you need it. Price should be about $10 for the spare bulb.

But you should know something else: In a planted tank a UV sterilizer should have only one purpose - to completely polish the water only AFTER it is clean already. 

In your case what you are doing first is messing up the tank by dosing fertilizers in the water. This works well until you have problems. And you will, sooner or later. At that point returning the tank back to normal is a very hard thing to do and noone can give you guaranteed advice how to do it. That is because dosing fertilizers in the water is not a smart idea from the beginning.

Just giving you a perspective what is wrong with your tank. I'm done trying to tell this community what is the right thing to do.

With your water column dosing of fertilizers the best way to deal with algae is to start changing 10-15% of the water every other day. And dose as usual. Basically you are trying to clean the water from whatever caused the algae. It is probably organics that are invisible. That is the best advice you will get. It's based on the idea that excess fertilizers only floating free in the water do not cause algae. That is not true but that is what most people believe and do in the US hobby and overall the tanks stay clean as long as you consistently maintain them.

--Nikolay


----------



## billb1 (May 29, 2009)

I have a 90 gallon and use a 25watt Aqua UV. This is a high quality product that will last for years. As Niko suggests, it won't overcome all sins, you need to makes sure you have a good housekeeping in place. My own preference is to make sure that the unit is powerful enough to help knock out pathogens in the water column so I went with a larger unit. Emperor Aquatics also makes a quality product.


----------



## jessezm (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got a new 25 Watt Gamma UV for sale if you're interested. I was going to put it on my 200g tank. Shoot me a PM with your email and I can send you a pic.


----------

